# Question about Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914



## wahdawi (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi Everyone , happy to become a member of this family.
i have quick questions about Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914. 
i am mechatronics engineer ( As per my certificate ) and worked as Electrical engineer for 7 years. initially i was assessed by EA as mechatronics but there is no demand on this kind of major therefore, i have prepared CDR as per my experience which is electrical engineer and EA commented i can not qualify as Electrical / Mechanical / Electronics Engineer since i am missing some subject in my studies. anyhow, my questions 
1- is Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914 lower than Professional engineer ?
2- how many people get invitation each year as Engineering Technologist?
3-what is your advice ?

Age - 30
Qualification - 15
Work Exp - 10
IELTS - 0 ( 6.5 over all ) 
State - 5
Total - 60


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

wahdawi said:


> Hi Everyone , happy to become a member of this family.
> i have quick questions about Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914.
> i am mechatronics engineer ( As per my certificate ) and worked as Electrical engineer for 7 years. initially i was assessed by EA as mechatronics but there is no demand on this kind of major therefore, i have prepared CDR as per my experience which is electrical engineer and EA commented i can not qualify as Electrical / Mechanical / Electronics Engineer since i am missing some subject in my studies. anyhow, my questions
> 1- is Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914 lower than Professional engineer ?
> ...


Engineering Technologist is heavily crowded and you can not expect invitation at 60 points in near future in that category.


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

If you can get points for language ( PTE or IELTS) you would most probably get invited in a month or so with 70 points. 

With 60 not at all possible.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jubayer29 (Nov 11, 2014)

maraikayer said:


> If you can get points for language ( PTE or IELTS) you would most probably get invited in a month or so with 70 points.
> 
> With 60 not at all possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi,

I applied with 70 points, including state points for NSW 190 EOI on 23rd Jan, 2018.

How much time it will take to get invitation ?

Jubayer


----------



## Privi (Feb 1, 2018)

Can please someone help me with what is engineering technologist best fitted for.Can a diploma holder be?


----------



## Farooq12 (Feb 21, 2018)

wahdawi said:


> Hi Everyone , happy to become a member of this family.
> i have quick questions about Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914.
> i am mechatronics engineer ( As per my certificate ) and worked as Electrical engineer for 7 years. initially i was assessed by EA as mechatronics but there is no demand on this kind of major therefore, i have prepared CDR as per my experience which is electrical engineer and EA commented i can not qualify as Electrical / Mechanical / Electronics Engineer since i am missing some subject in my studies. anyhow, my questions
> 1- is Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914 lower than Professional engineer ?
> ...



Did EA assesed u as engineering technologist then ?
Im in the same boat as yours and going to be assesed as automation and control engineer


----------



## tumatto (Apr 10, 2018)

Dear all,
I am curious about the "engineering technologist" term. I got a doctorate degree in Bioprocess Engineering, so I don't know what is my suitable occupation for visa 190/489.
Could anyone can provide some suggestion for my case?
Thank you.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

tumatto said:


> Dear all,
> I am curious about the "engineering technologist" term. I got a doctorate degree in Bioprocess Engineering, so I don't know what is my suitable occupation for visa 190/489.
> Could anyone can provide some suggestion for my case?
> Thank you.


Hi mate,
you can contact the guy "opto" who got invite from Victoria within a week as Engineering Technologist. Victoria has a special pathway for PhD applicants. 
You can refer to below link:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1211233-2339x-other-engineering-professionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a-358.html


----------



## rashidishan (May 21, 2018)

Dear All,

My degree is Computer Engineer (4 years engineering course) but I worked entirely as Project Engineer for past 6 years (my complete work experience).

My question is that am I eligible to claim my experience through Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914, or is there any other way around for my case....

My Points breakdown is as follows:

Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 10
Work Experience: Not yet sure!

I would be really grateful if you can provide the correct information. My consultant could not explain whether this is good enough for my skill set or not. 

Thanks you!


----------



## uzzie (May 29, 2018)

I would like a little help aswell. Recently got ielts result and got a good score. I am planning to apply through an agent but would like your people comments as well on my expected case as engineering technologist. My details as follows

Age: 31
Degree: BS in textiles. Completed in 2013
Experience: from 2013 till now (2018)
Ielts score: 7 each 

I have 2 questions. Is the B.S. degree applicable in engineering technologist. How much experience will count, 5 years or 3 years?


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

wahdawi said:


> Hi Everyone , happy to become a member of this family.
> i have quick questions about Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914.
> i am mechatronics engineer ( As per my certificate ) and worked as Electrical engineer for 7 years. initially i was assessed by EA as mechatronics but there is no demand on this kind of major therefore, i have prepared CDR as per my experience which is electrical engineer and EA commented i can not qualify as Electrical / Mechanical / Electronics Engineer since i am missing some subject in my studies. anyhow, my questions
> 1- is Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914 lower than Professional engineer ?
> ...


Hi, could you please tell me what exactly a Professional engineer mean here. Does ANZSCO codes like 233411 come under Professional engineer but ANZSCO code 233914 does not come under Professional engineer? So is there a possibility that if I want to get assessed for 233411 Engineers Australia could instead tell me that I can only be eligible for 233914 and gives the result accordingly?


----------



## adnanfaroq86 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello,

I am completing my PhD degree from Canberra ACT. I want to know the process and from the research what i understand is First I have to prepare CDR to get the skill assessment of Engineering technologist and then apply for ACT state nomination and last using the skill assessment apply for PR. I have already did PTE and got 7 each. Is there anything else I need to prepare?


----------

